# trail cam pics



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

lets start a thread of some deer photo's for 2010. if you have some pics you want to share post em up so we can all start dreaming of opening day! i'll start with a few pics. i had to zoom in on 2 of the pictures and adjust the brightness to make it out. it is of the same deer. can anyone tell what's going on with his right base, just going to be some stickers growing? the first picture is of a deer i had on cam last year and seen him a couple times, im glad to see he made it. he was a 110 class last year and hope he can make it 2 more years


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I have gotten pictures of a couple does. TONS of pictures of weeds blowing that way and then the other way. LOL. Will post if I get something interesting.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Put some food out for that first buck. He looks anorexic


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Hunt or Fish What camera are you using I need to get a couple of mine out the best camera I had was a Homebrew that took some really good pictures until it was stolen off of private property no less. Love to be able to catch dirt bags in the act.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i have been putting plenty of food out for the deer. he was the same way last year, really skinny.
the camera's i use are a stealth (forget the model) and that is the camera i have zoomed in on. the pic of the skinny deer is a moultrie 4.0 or 5.0. they are cheaper cameras (seen some on sale at buckeye outdoors for $70) and they aren't great on paths but if you put food out for them to stop then it normally gets a picture for you. 
here is another pic of the zoomed in buck from this last weekend.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

here are 2 other bucks in the same spot that are skinny. this woods doesn't make since to me why they are all skinny. it has corn and beans around it, but is a very thick woods. during the rut last year i seen one of the biggest bodied deer i had ever seen.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Here are a few 2 1/2 to 3 year old bucks.. the one 10 might be a shooter. the others need another year. Still lookin to get some bigger boys of cam.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

BassCatcher12 said:


> Here are a few 2 1/2 to 3 year old bucks.. the one 10 might be a shooter. the others need another year. Still lookin to get some bigger boys of cam.


Crazy if you let that buck go. Nice pics man


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

driving around looking for deer out in fields last night. here is the biggest one i came up with during the drive, sorry picture is a little blurry because he was a couple hundred yards away. seen close to 20 deer though


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice....I am seeing them in the bean fields too...I will have to take the better camera with me for some shots....thanks for sharing


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

any other deer pictures?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I just put my cam up Sun. just have some doe pics right now. I'll post some up if I ever get anything worth posting.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

ill be putting all my cams out aug. 1st and ill check them every satruday or sunday ill make a post with pics as soon as i get some. at then end i of last season i had a real nice one i could never get a shot at and some other that should b shooters this year. good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## lineslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey hunt or fish what do you got on the ground thats bringin those deer in


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

lineslinger said:


> Hey hunt or fish what do you got on the ground thats bringin those deer in


just about anything. been using different minerals this year. this camera i had lucky buck on the ground. salt blocks also bring the deer. so far i haven't found that anything works better than the next.... i do like corn, but it doesn't last as long as mineral


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

may not be a monster buck but its the first pic i got with it


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

only some pics of does, fawns, and a yote so far.. hopin for a pic of a shooter.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

I havent got pics of the big guys yet but here are a few nice young bucks!


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

here are a few good bucks i got hangin around, many other younger bucks as well. hopefully a few stay!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

thanks for sharing the pics. Very cool.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

I hunt near sugarcreek, maybe one of those boys could walk my way. haha


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

I bought this trail camera a couple weeks ago and i tried it out at the golf course i work at. Too bad i cant shoot this one


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

some pics from the new trail cam..


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice pictures Mike. Anthony says he would like to be invited to hunt with you this youth season? Seems like Dad is not the man anymore....


----------



## Z_28_0117 (Mar 30, 2010)

The wind or something blew my camera so it was pointing right at the ground from about 3 feet high, still got a deer though. The camera is more secure now so hopefully they come back and I get more pics.


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

heres a guy thats gonna get it this year, his buddy followin him is gonna be a biggun if he makes it through the next two seasons, or if my finger doesn't get too itchy


----------

